# Captured Focke Wulf Fw190



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Good stuff.....more!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 7, 2015)

Looking at the previous few threads, this Gennadia Petrova certainly has an interesting collection alright...


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2015)

Rheims September 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2016)

Torch, Seaplanes: FW190G-3 had the Werkenummer 160016 with Stammkennzeichen DN+FP and was built in a series of 550 FW 190G-3 by Focke-Wulf Sorau (ncc) or Marienburg (nat). The aircraft served with III./S.K.G. 10 when left behind on September 9, 1943. It was reported as 100% destroyed by German troops, but apparently it was not. The aircraft was taken over by USAAF as EB-104.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VALENGO (Jan 14, 2016)

The hangar whit lots of aircrafts looks like Disneyworld, except for bobby traps!.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2016)

Found at Koethen / Köthen, Germany 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Milosh (Sep 5, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 351766



There are more photos taken from different angles showing more a/c.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Sweet shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

WWII vintage AAF veteran photograph Captured German Aircraft Fw190 in US colors | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2019)

orig. US Militär Foto, Jagdflugzeug Focke-Wulf FW 190 in Bizerte/Tunesien 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jul 14, 2019)

What happened to all these planes? What we could do with all those airframes and spare parts today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German Camouflaged FW-190, Tunis | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Focke-Wulf Fw 190 White 40 Captured Lechfeld Germany 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 D Fighter plane Tail No. 401381* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

NICE...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2019)

WW2 US Photo Of German FW-190 Fighter Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

WWII - Pacific Theater - Soldiers Standing Near Grounded Airplane #33 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

3rd-armored-56

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2019)

Rather unfortunate link labels which I know are't your fault.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)

I agree. But shot is nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Original WWII photo of German FW190 and ME109 captured in RAF markings 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - Captured German Focke-Wulf Fw 190 w/ British Markings - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter by He-162 Jet Fighter on Airfield! | eBay

Notice He162

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane on Trailer!!! | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)

I did notice the He162


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

War Photo stock of aircraft of world war II for the restoration WW2 4x6 M | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Focke Wulf Fw 190 Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2019)

I think the Fw190 in post #62 is Fw190A-8 Red 7 961198 landed at Furth to surrender along with Red 5 and 6

190 in post #63 was not at Furth


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug beute Focke Wulf 190 F-8, Flugplatz Straubing | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4305 Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 S Doppelsitzer Schulflugzeug Beute England | eBay

wrknr 584219

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4304 Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 S Doppelsitzer Schulflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

379th Bomb Group - Captured Fw-190 - 8th AF Original photo #9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

FOCKE WULF 190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

FOCKE WULF 190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Orig 1945 WW2 photo neg captured German Luftwaffe Fw 190A White 11 Wnr 681497 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

German captured plane w/Bristish markings FW-190 Original photo#1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 Captured Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Würger with US marks 2374 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

German captured plane w/Bristish markings FW-190 Original photo#2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 4304 Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 190 S Doppelsitzer Schulflugzeug | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558325
> 
> ...


Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf FW 190 Flugplatz . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

WW2 Polish Airborne Photograph Group x 11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: American GI Examining Captured German FW-190 | eBay


facebook]Luftwaffeincolour/posts/594397580993125

Fw 190A-8, Melsbroek, Belgium. Works No. 175140, 6 + – (Brown outlined in black). Burnt and looted.”
September/October 1944

Based on its werknummer, this Fw 190 A-8 was one of 300 aircraft (175001–175300) manufactured by Focke-Wulf at Cottbus, with this particular aircraft being completed sometime in mid-late August 1944. It obviously had a very short operational career as it was found abandoned on the airfield at Melsbroek (near Brussels), Belgium on September 4. Thus it served with II./JG 26 for about two weeks at best. It appears to have suffered a “kopfstand” following its last flight and was left in that state when the Germans fled the airfield on September 3 after operating from it for only five days. Its pose naturally attracted many photographers thus creating a comprehensive photographic record. It also attracted the interest of Allied intelligence as it was noted and briefly described in a Crashed Enemy Aircraft (CEA). It was later completely destroyed sometime in October 1944 when a booby-trapped 250 kg bomb buried under its motor exploded while it was being moved by American troops expanding the runway.
(halifaxmilitarymodelersgroup)

Note the ammunition box for the fuselage MG 131/13s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 29, 2020)

Captured Focke Wulf Fw 190 S-8 German fighter plane WWII Kothen Germany 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 29, 2020)

!!! Captured Fw 190 D-9 German fighter plane WWII Germany 1945 Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 29, 2020)

!!! Captured Fw 190 A-8/F-8 German fighter plane WWII Germany 1945 Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 1945 IN HAMBURG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2020)

Original WWII Photo; GI and Crashed FW-190 German Fighter | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII LUFTWAFFE FOCKE WULF FW-190A BONEYARD VINTAGE ORIGINAL B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII LUFTWAFFE FOCKE WULF FW-190A BONEYARD VINTAGE ORIGINAL B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Neubiberg


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

My 10.000 post..






*WWII photo- 401st BG- Captured German Focke-Wulf FW 190 Fighter plane RAF MARK* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

Fw 190A-3?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)

Nope. At least A-4.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

So much for the Imperial War Museum knowledge


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)

The PN 999 was the Fw 190A-5/U8. Wk.Nr. 2596 "White 6" from 1.SKG10.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

They said it was painted in RAF colours, would this be correct?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)

It looks like.. however it seems that the front ring of the engine cowling was left in the LW colours. Also I think the yellow underside of that.





the pic source: the Internet.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2020)

I think I have an A-5 in the stash


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)

The pic source: FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Captured Luftwaffe Fw 190 - 1426 flight in colour

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane in RAF Markings; 1943 (#4)! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane in RAF Markings; 1943 (#3)! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane in RAF Markings; 1943 (#2)! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane in RAF Markings; 1943 (#1)! | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder what he cut out on the bottom right of his "original" photos


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2020)

Good point.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

Original Word War II WW2 - German Jet Plane Wreck Photo | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2020)

"German Jet Plane Wreck".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

http://www.6thcorpscombatengineers..../Floyd+Mock+208th+Engineer/Berlin+1945022.jpg


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US Army Captured German ME-109 BF-109 ? Prop Plane Wreck | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Original Photo Captured FW-190 German fighter airplane w US markings | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US Army GI With Unknown Captured German Jet Prop Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo US Army GI With Unknown Captured German Jet Prop Plane Wreck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION EX FOCKE WULF FW 190 EN COULEURS FRANCAISE | eBay

SNCAC NC.900


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo US Captured German Fw 190 Marked 1 On Airfield Wels Austria #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo US Captured German Fw 190 Marked 8 On Airfield Wels Austria #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo US Captured German Fw 190 Marked 8 On Airfield Wels Austria #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo US Captured German Fw 190 Marked 1 On Airfield Wels Austria #1 | eBay

Notice balance weights on prop.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

WWII WW2 US SOLDIERS WITH CAPTURED CRASHED GERMAN MESSERSCHMITT PLANE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: British RAF Airman Posed on Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Shot Down Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane in Field!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Sep 19, 2020)

An FW-190A, White 11, of II/JG4 attacked the USAAF base at St Trond during Operation Bodenplate on 1 Jan 1945, was slightly damaged by ground fire and the pilot, Walter Wagner; landed, and was captured. The 404th Fighter group grabbed the airplane, painted it red and planned to make it flightworthy, but had to move from the field before they could complete the job.
From Roger A. Freeman's "The Ninth Air Force in Color."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Efrem Ostrowsky family papers - Collections Search - United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

found at Innsbruck-Hötting and around Innsbruck-Reichenau made after 4 May 1945 by Efrem Ostrowski who donated in 1995 his album to the Museum.

I was made aware of this collection by Marc-André Haldimann on 12oclockhigh

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)

Nice....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

Airplanes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Kastrup lufthavn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

"GS+ZE" WNr. 670605; I./SG 104, Denmark, 1945


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## rudicantfail (Oct 8, 2020)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 336210


I realise that this is an old post, but do we know where this photo was taken and when? Appears to be a senior type rank of American soldier in the foreground.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Photo GERMAN FW190 FIGHTER in BRITISH RAF Markings TAKING OFF 33 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2020)

Page 116 Unit History - 358th Fighter Group - Fold3

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2020)

Note that he is calling it an "Me" and not a Bf". Could cause quite a discussion on a few other sites with guys who go squirrely over that nomenclature.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2020)

Just "ręce opadają". But the shot is nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

WWII LUFTWAFFE FOCKE WULF FW-190A-8 ORIGINAL WARTIME VINTAGE 8X10 PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - 3482nd Ordnance GI On US Captured German Fw 190 In Forest #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo ID'd 3482nd Ordnance GI On US Captured German Fw 190 In Forest | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - 3482nd Ordnance GI On US Captured German Fw 190 In Forest #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Photo GERMAN FW190 FIGHTER in BRITISH RAF Markings TAKING OFF 33 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 598190


Foto Flugzeug Airplane Jäger Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

*WWII photo- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me- 109 Fighter plane German Cross | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured Focke Wulf Fw 190 S-8 German fighter plane WWII Kothen Germany 1945 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571812


NICE WW 2 US ARMY PRESS RELEASE PHOTO OF GERMAN ME-109 AT KOTHEN AIRFIELD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## FowellBox (Dec 14, 2020)

The cockpit on the FW 190 in the picture by 

 Snautzer01
seems to be very long, could it be a training version or is it just my eyes??
Brian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

FowellBox said:


> The cockpit on the FW 190 in the picture by
> 
> Snautzer01
> seems to be very long, could it be a training version or is it just my eyes??
> Brian


No its a S8 trainer. Found in Kothen.
see my Fw190 thread here Captured Fw190 also a different view


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## FowellBox (Dec 15, 2020)

There is some info, including pictures of one in a museum at; FW 190 Trainers
Brian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

I think the Nevington war museam could do with mentioning sources. Drawing and pictures come out of well known books .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Dec 15, 2020)

FowellBox said:


> There is some info, including pictures of one in a museum at; FW 190 Trainers
> Brian


I've been on to the owner of this site to enquire the whereabouts of the museum and pass on a comment about sources. He tells me that the museum is a work of fiction!!!!
But there is/was a Levington landing strip that was used in WW1 and was used as an emergency landing area in WW2.
Brian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2020)

FowellBox said:


> I've been on to the owner of this site to enquire the whereabouts of the museum and pass on a comment about sources. He tells me that the museum is a work of fiction!!!!
> But there is/was a Levington landing strip that was used in WW1 and was used as an emergency landing area in WW2.
> Brian


Fiction or not, it is not correct to make use of work of others without giving credit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (No.2)* -2 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (No.2)* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## gkjl (Dec 21, 2020)

Nationalist Chinese officers in 15 May, 1943, North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Shot Down Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane (Wrk. 160699)! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Bombed Wooden Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane Decoys! | eBay

Could have fooled me i must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Shot Down Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane (Wrk. 160699)! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 607631



What's on the exhausts?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2021)

Yah!!


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 5, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> What's on the exhausts?



it is a form of flame damper to make the exhaust less visible in low light conditions. I have seen them used on Do 217 E & K models. I don't remember seeing them on a 190 before


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2021)

Nor I, hence the question. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighter in U.S. Colors - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Airplane Kampfflugzeug Jäger Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd GI In US Captured German Fw 190 w/ Machine Guns & Tail # | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2021)

Some Nice new pics there....!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

*PHOTOS* Captured German Fw-190 Fighter in U.S. Colors - Excellent! | eBay

Castelvetrano 1943
https://www.ww2.dk/Airfields - Italy Sicily and Sardinia.pdf Castelvetrano (ITAL/Sicily) (a.k.a. Vetrano, “Fontanelle”) (37 40 25 N– 12 46 25 E) General: airfield in W Sicily 45 km SE of Trapani and 1.5 km WSW of the town of Castelvetrano

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

WW2 Photo Lot German Planes & More | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Kampfflugzeug Jäger Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Feb 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Photo Lot German Planes & More | eBay
> 
> View attachment 612912
> 
> ...


What Model are those 190's? I don't see any weapons mounted in the wings of either one. Nice shots as usual.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2021)

1945 Germany - Luftwaffe FW 190 in RAF markings XM ? #1 photo 5.5 by 4.5cm | eBay

code XM-?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighters in U.S. Colors 79th FG - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

FOCKE WULF 190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

fubar57
will eat this up.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> fubar57
> will eat this up.


Already have the decals, my friend.....and for the one above it, about half way down the page
Gruppenbau Fw 190 - Der allgemeine Diskussionsthread

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighter Aircraft in Russia - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighter Aircraft in Italy - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighter Aircraft - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2021)

vintage negative only (Not Photo) German fighter airplane Focke-Wulf FW-190 | eBay

Air show in Cleveland Ohio in 1946 FE-117 is now displayed at the NASM Udvar-Hazy Museum https://airandspace.si.edu/collectio...m_A19600318000 
"Focke Wulf Fw 190F-8/R1 W Nr931884 Converted to Fw 190F-8 standard by Fieseler from Arado-built Fw 190A-7 W Nr640069 in 1944. In its later guise it was a fighter-bomber; it served with I/SG 2 on the Eastern Front. At the time of the aircraft's surrender it was marked as 'Yellow10', having earlier been 'White 7'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighter Aircraft - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw-190 Fighter plane w/ MARKINGS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German Fw 190 / Me 109 Fighter planes w/ MARKINGS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Kampfflugzeug Jäger Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

40

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Fw 190 Line Up One Marked 6 On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII GERMAN LUFTWAFFE FOCKEWULF, PRESS PHOTOGRAPH GLASS NEGATIVE 5" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


>


Not another thumb replay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Not another thumb replay



Should give you 2..! I really like the topshot of what appears to be Brown 6 W.Nr 175140 reportedly destroyed when a 250kg bomb hidden under the nose exploded when aircraft moved......???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Should give you 2..! I really like the topshot of what appears to be Brown 6 W.Nr 175140 reportedly destroyed when a 250kg bomb hidden under the nose exploded when aircraft moved......???


It is not for a need for appreciation that do not like thumb emoj . Just a peave of me lately. Not important.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI in Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (# 2)* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German Fighter plane Tail (# 680835)* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug FW 190 mit Englander Wappen Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Fw 190 D-9 Black 5 JG26 Tail #T2-121 | eBay








New Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Fw 190 D-9 Tail #FE-121 In Flight #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative US Captured German Fw 190 D-9 Tail #FE-121 Banking Right | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - US Captured German Fw 190 D-9 Tail #FE-121 In Flight #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2021)

Excellent..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





head on

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII AAF Photo WRECKED SHOT UP GERMAN Fw190 FIGHTER Koln Germany 25 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Photo of WRECKED GERMAN Fw190 FIGHTER somewhere near Koln (Cologne), Germany, 1945.</p> <p>Photo is from...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GIs & Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (TS MA)*-1 | eBay


This picture belonged to Staff Sgt. Joseph P. Nedzveckas who served in the 9th Armored Division.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German Fw 190 Fighter plane mock HITLER SALUTE* | eBay


This picture belonged to Staff Sgt. Joseph P. Nedzveckas who served in the 9th Armored Division.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 26, 2021)

Great shot, seldom seen wing mounted drop tank mounts!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

Stripping aside tarps covering the cockpit of the fighter plane, the men of 4046th QM Truck Co. search for instrument and dashboard name plates, both lightweight souvenir for mailing home


1 photograph : gelatin silver print, black and white ; 21 x 26 cm. (8 x 10 in. format)




www.loc.gov









African American soldiers of 4046th Quartermaster Truck Co. found AGO Fluzeugwerke A.G. at Oschersleben a source of souvenirs


1 photograph : gelatin silver print, black and white ; 21 x 26 cm. (8 x 10 in. format) | Quartermaster troops inspecting and removing pieces from grounded fighter plane found within a bombed out plant in Oschersleben, Germany.




www.loc.gov






https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/ds/05200/05211v.jpg



Stripping aside tarps covering the cockpit of the fighter plane, the men of 4046th QM Truck Co. search for instrument and dashboard name plates, both lightweight souvenir for mailing home

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI inside Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ MARKINGS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI inside Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI posed on Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ MARKINGS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI posed on Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- US GI inside Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ MARKINGS* | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI inside Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


From TOCH..."....all the Bf 109's and Fw 190's belonged to the Technische Schule Motor based in München - Schleissheim, hence the codes TS+MA (Fw 190) and TS+MB (Bf 109)."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (7)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (7)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes BONEYARD* -2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes BONEYARD* -2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





TS+MO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes BONEYARD* -1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes BONEYARD* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





EB101

Baugher FE-497 Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-3 Previously EB-101. Foreign Equipment Branch, Technical Data Laboratory, Air Technical Service Command, Wright Field, Dayton, OH. Foreign Evaluation Center, Air Technical Service Command, Freeman Field, Seymour, IN. Renumbered as T2-497.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter DECOY plane w/ MARKINGS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter DECOY plane w/ MARKINGS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





decoy atrappe

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane Wreck (173026)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane Wreck (173026)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





wrknr 173026

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: US View Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane (KM+EY) on Airfield! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





KM+EY

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Soldier Holding Amm0 by Captured Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane Mark'd (7)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane Mark'd (7)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





7+

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2021)

nice one.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-4/U8, Wk. Nr. 7155, H+ from II./SKG10. Coded PE882 by the RAF. Captured Focke Wulf FW 190 RAF - Destination's Journey

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2021)

nice one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> From TOCH..."....all the Bf 109's and Fw 190's belonged to the Technische Schule Motor based in München - Schleissheim, hence the codes TS+MA (Fw 190) and TS+MB (Bf 109)."











Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Planes (TS+MB) on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





TS+MB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

44 US Military Army Captured WWII WW2 German Aircraft Airplane War Photo Soldier | eBay


<p>WWII Original Photo measures 2.5 x 3”</p><p>and has been in a photo album since it was taken. </p><br /><p>I will be listing several WWII Original Photos and will be happy to combine shipping. </p><br /><p>I also list a variety of unusual items daily so visit often </p><p>———</p><p>Items sold...



www.ebay.com





Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - eBAy: Captured german planes Fw 190 F-9, W.Nr. 440340 which landed at Villafranca di Verona on 25 April 1945, shortly after American troops captured the airfield. Apparently the pilot realised his mistake in time to run into nearby woods and evade capture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 44 US Military Army Captured WWII WW2 German Aircraft Airplane War Photo Soldier | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>WWII Original Photo measures 2.5 x 3”</p><p>and has been in a photo album since it was taken. </p><br /><p>I will be listing several WWII Original Photos and will be happy to combine shipping. </p><br /><p>I also list a variety of unusual items daily so visit often </p><p>———</p><p>Items sold...
> ...





57th Fighter Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



SG4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





USAF Star

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2022)

Might be the USN one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

EB101

Baugher FE-497 Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-3 Previously EB-101. Foreign Equipment Branch, Technical Data Laboratory, Air Technical Service Command, Wright Field, Dayton, OH. Foreign Evaluation Center, Air Technical Service Command, Freeman Field, Seymour, IN. Renumbered as T2-497.






Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


:thumbright:



ww2aircraft.net












stars of 45






Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


WW2 Picture Photo 1944 Captured Focke-Wulf Fw-190 Würger with US marks 2374 | eBay



ww2aircraft.net









Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


Original Word War II WW2 - German Jet Plane Wreck Photo | eBay



ww2aircraft.net









Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


:thumbright:



ww2aircraft.net









Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


What's on the exhausts? it is a form of flame damper to make the exhaust less visible in low light conditions. I have seen them used on Do 217 E & K models. I don't remember seeing them on a 190 before



ww2aircraft.net









Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


What's on the exhausts? it is a form of flame damper to make the exhaust less visible in low light conditions. I have seen them used on Do 217 E & K models. I don't remember seeing them on a 190 before



ww2aircraft.net









Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


What's on the exhausts? it is a form of flame damper to make the exhaust less visible in low light conditions. I have seen them used on Do 217 E & K models. I don't remember seeing them on a 190 before



ww2aircraft.net









Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


*PHOTO* Captured German Fw-190 Fighters in U.S. Colors 79th FG - Excellent! | eBay



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: US troops w/ Captured Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Fw.190 Fighter in Hangar! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Fw.190 Fighter "1" on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





?+1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Fw.190 Fighter "1" on Airfield!!! | eBay
> 
> 
> Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!
> ...


Was this FW parked unattended in downtown Detroit?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice Pics...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Was this FW parked unattended in downtown Detroit?


No, Unter der Linden Berlin Mitte. Its a jungle out there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI in Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ CAMO* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- US GI in Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 w/ CAMO* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





573rd AAA BN- US Captured captured beute no markings Brunswick

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Feb 1, 2022)

Notice, no codes.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

RAF















FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

2 RARE WWII PHOTOS 8th AAF US PILOT Captured GERMAN MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 PLANE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 RARE WWII PHOTOS 8th AAF US PILOT Captured GERMAN MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 PLANE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

??+31


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

wrknr 160016 Barny Estes

Captured Focke-Wulf 190 fighter-bomber is being put through the paces by Materiel Command. Lieut. Col. Barney Estes (right I, chief of fiqhter branch. inspects the landing gear.

Captured Focke Wulf Fw190 Torch, Seaplanes: FW190G-3 had the Werkenummer 160016 with Stammkennzeichen DN+FP and was built in a series of 550 FW 190G-3 by Focke-Wulf Sorau (ncc) or Marienburg (nat). The aircraft served with III./S.K.G. 10 when left behind on September 9, 1943. It was reported as 100% destroyed by German troops, but apparently it was not. The aircraft was taken over by USAAF as EB-104.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2022)

Great shot of Blue 31 in post 327


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

3+



















*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (#3)* -1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German FOCKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (#3)* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2022)

wrknr 470022

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

T2-116
























photographs of german and japanese planes and a rocket | eBay


An example ofTo the victor belongs the spoils. An unusual grouping.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Fw190A-5 SNCAC NC.900 french















FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG FOCKE WULF FW 190 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

FOCKE WULF FW190 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Catania beute captured














Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Fw.190 Fighter Plane; CATANIA (Sicily), ITALY!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2022)

Early model 190, nice.


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

A captured Focke Wulf Fw 190A-3 at the Royal Aircraft Establishment, Farnborough, with the RAE's chief test pilot, Wing Commander H J "Willie" Wilson at the controls, July 1942.

Oberleutnant Armin Faber was a Luftwaffe pilot in World War II who mistook the Bristol Channel for the English Channel and landed his Focke-Wulf 190 (Fw-190) intact at RAF Pembrey in south Wales. His plane was the first Fw-190 to be captured by the Allies and was tested to reveal any weaknesses that could be exploited.

In June 1942, Oberleutnant Armin Faber was Gruppen-Adjutant to the commander of the III fighter Gruppe of Jagdgeschwader 2 (JG 2) based in Morlaix in Brittany. On 23 June, he was given special permission to fly a combat mission with 7th Staffel. The unit operated Focke-Wulf 190 fighters.

The FW-190 had only recently arrived with front line units at this time and its superior performance had caused the Allies so many problems that they were considering mounting a commando raid on a French airfield to capture one for evaluation.

7th Staffel was scrambled to intercept a force of twelve Bostons on their way back from a bombing mission; the Bostons were escorted by three Czech-manned RAF squadrons, 310 Squadron, 312 Squadron and 313 Squadron. A fight developed over the English Channel with the escorting Spitfires, during which Faber was attacked by Sergeant František Trejtnar (Czech) of 310 Squadron. In his efforts to shake off the Spitfire, Faber flew north over Exeter in Devon. After much high-speed manoeuvring, Faber, with only one cannon working, pulled an Immelmann turn into the sun and shot down his pursuer in a head-on attack.

Trejnar bailed out safely, although he had a shrapnel wound in his arm and sustained a broken leg on landing; his Spitfire crashed near the village of Black Dog, Devon. Meanwhile, the disorientated Faber now mistook the Bristol Channel for the English Channel and flew north instead of south. Thinking South Wales was France, he turned towards the nearest airfield - RAF Pembrey. Observers on the ground could not believe their eyes as Faber waggled his wings in a victory celebration, lowered the Focke-Wulf's undercarriage and landed.

The Pembrey Duty Pilot, one Sergeant Jeffreys, grabbed a Very pistol and ran from the control tower and jumped onto the wing of Faber's aircraft as it taxied in. Faber was apprehended and later taken to RAF Fairwood Common by Group Captain David Atcherley (twin brother of Richard Atcherley) for interrogation.

Faber's plane was a Fw 190A-3 with the Werknummer 313. It was the only fighter configuration to be captured intact by the Allies during the war. All other captured aircraft were either of the long range bomber or fighter bomber configuration.

Group Captain Hugh Wilson, the pilot mainly responsible for test flying captured enemy aircraft, was asked to fly 313 from RAF Pembrey to RAF Farnborough under the guarantee not to crash. This was an impossible guarantee to give, so the aircraft was dismantled and transported via lorry instead.

At Farnborough, the Fw-190 was repainted in RAF colours and given the RAF serial number MP499. Brief testing and evaluation commenced on 3rd July 1942 at the Royal Aircraft Establishment (RAE) at RAF Farnborough. Roughly nine flying hours were recorded, providing the Allies with extremely valuable intelligence.

After 10 days it was transferred to the Air Fighting Development Unit at RAF Duxford for tactical assessment, where it was painted with yellow undersides and a 'P' (in a circle) for prototype, and had Faber's unit 'Cockerel' head insignia repainted back on either side of the nose. It was flown in mock combat trials against the new Spitfire Mk.IX, providing the RAF with methods to best fight the Fw 190A with their new fighter.

The Fw-190 was flown 29 times between 3 July 1942 and 29 January 1943. It was then partially dismantled and tests done on engine performance at Farnborough. It was struck off charge and scrapped in September 1943.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

??+EY near tunis North Africa 1943



















*WWII photo- US GI Captured German FOCKE - WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (EY)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI Captured German FOCKE - WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane (EY)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Susie Scott (Aug 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII LUFTWAFFE FOCKE WULF FW-190A BONEYARD VINTAGE ORIGINAL B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573705


The chap sat on the plane could be my husband's grandfather who flew the FW 3 times in July 1943 when he was part of the AFDU. Do you have a copy that shows his face?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Well scroll through this thread i do not know but a flyable fw190 in 1943 would have been something. Odds are there is. Perhaps not in my thread because it is a daily trawl from ebay. Perhaps fold3.com will come up with something or otherwise eBAy: Captured german planes - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

And .... Many fighter or bomber groups that came along planes that more or less could be flown did. It was i guess a pride thing. From eto to pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Susie Scott (Aug 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Well scroll through this thread i do not know but a flyable fw190 in 1943 would have been something. Odds are there is. Perhaps not in my thread because it is a daily trawl from ebay. Perhaps fold3.com will come up with something or otherwise eBAy: Captured german planes - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


Thank you so much for your help. F/L Herbert 'Susie' Sewell (known as Scott) was a Spitfire Ace who trained under Al Deere in 54 Squadron (and remained friends). He was transferred to AFDU post-DFC and flew (and tested) a huge range of aircraft. Here's his log book from July 1943, shortly before a really nasty incident forced him into rest for a few months. You can see the 4 FW flights on 18/23/25 July 1943 which were in one of the newly-captured 190s (as flown by Johnny Checketts; an account of which appears in Peter Caygill's 'Flying to the Limit, where Scott is mentioned as being somewhat of an absent encyclopaedia on the 190!). Scott's main co-pilot (and best friend ) during this time was H Leonard Thorne. Scott's log book stops abruptly in March 1944 with only a few flights logged thereafter and signed off by himself. At this point he was sent to Dyce (probably training new pilots in the Mark XIV?) before being assigned to HQ ADGB in late March 1944. He received his AFC on 8th June 1944. By August 1945, he was at HQ Fighter Command. Given that Scott could fly a Lysander, it may be that he was assigned some interesting missions in May/June 1944. Sadly, his war records tell us none of this.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thank you very much for this info. If it is ok with you i will post it on other ( to me knowlegable ) board that may have some other info. I am sure there is something not known to you to find.
Perhaps even to search here in my thread captured fw190 end then seach faber in that thread. Who knows he might be there somewhere.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

For sure the Fw190 he flew is there.


----------



## Susie Scott (Aug 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thank you very much for this info. If it is ok with you i will post it on other ( to me knowlegable ) board that may have some other info. I am sure there is something not known to you to find.
> Perhaps even to search here in my thread captured fw190 end then seach faber in that thread. Who knows he might be there somewhere.


Thank you, that's great. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Wow he flew cr 42 ( now in a museum in brittain) wellington ...Spits the lot. Must have been some pilot. Not every jock got to do that although later in war enemy aircraft were prized. Like ohh you got a 109, well.. we got a 190

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Fiat cr.42 he flew. Fiat CR.42 Falco - Wikipedia

RAF serial BT474 of the RAF Air Fighting Development

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Susie Scott (Aug 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wow he flew cr 42 ( now in a museum in brittain) wellington ...Spits the lot. Must have been some pilot. Not every jock got to do that although later in war enemy aircraft were prized. Like ohh you got a 109, well.. we got a 190


This is exactly why I contacted you guys on here! Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 13, 2022)

Captured Focke Wulf Fw190


:thumbright:



ww2aircraft.net





Faber fw190

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

573rd AAA





















*WWII photo- 573rd AAA- US Captured German FOLKE-WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane* | eBay


It belonged to a US GI who served in the 573rd AAA BN during World War II.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Susie Scott (Sep 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 573rd AAA
> 
> View attachment 686213
> 
> ...


Brilliant photo! Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

DP+??







??+FV














2 RARE PHOTOs OF WWII U.S. NAVY PILOTS CAPTURED GERMAN Messerschmitt AIRPLANE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 RARE PHOTOs OF WWII U.S. NAVY PILOTS CAPTURED GERMAN Messerschmitt AIRPLANE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

6th AD
































*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter plane*-5 | eBay
*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes*-4 | eBay
*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes*-2 | eBay
*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes*-3 | eBay 2 seat trainer S-8
*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes*-1 | eBay
*WWII photo- 6th AD- US GI Captured German FOCKE WULF Fw 190 Fighter planes*-2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS Biskra Airfield Wrecked German Airplanes












1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS Biskra Airfield Wrecked German Airplanes photo #3 | eBay
1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS Biskra Airfield Wrecked German Airplane photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Fw190A-8 173843 Weisse 13 1./JG 11 northeast of the 'Marehoek' farm near Voerendaal, Limburg
The aircraft was shot down by the US 531 AA battalion. 
The pilot, Uffz. J. Lüttgau, did not survive and was initially buried in a fieldgrave near the crashsite and now rests at Ysselsteyn cemetery; grave BY-11-253. Accident Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A-8 173843, 05 Oct 1944














WW2 Luftwaffe Crash Photo Focke-Wulf FW-190A-8 Tail Number 173843 Lutthau Pilot | eBay


Incredible WW2 original photo of the crashed FW-190 A-8 with tail number 173843. J. Luttgau (KIA) 21 years old. Owner/operator: 1. /JG 11 Luftwaffe. Type: Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A-8. The pilot, Uffz. The aircraft was shot down by the US 531 AA battalion.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2022)

390th Bomb Group GIs w/ Captured German Fw 190














WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 390th Bomb Group GIs w/ Captured German Fw 190 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 390th Bomb Group GIs w/ Captured German Fw 190 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------

